
PIK, Guetzli, WebP, JPEG, BGP and FLIF Compared with Butteraugli and Ssimulacra - JyrkiAlakuijala
https://encode.ru/threads/2814-Psychovisual-analysis-on-modern-lossy-image-codecs
======
JyrkiAlakuijala
PIK won this test. PIK seems to be less than half the file size of everything
else on the "red-room.png" test on the same butteraugli scores.

